# State Sticker Map



## ELSEWHERE (Sep 16, 2007)

About two years ago, I think, there was a post on state sticker maps indicating where you've traveled. The poster asked about Mexico and was told about a state map that included Mexico. I've searched and can't find the post. Does anyone know where I can find a map that includes Mexico? It seems odd that all I can find Camping World carrying is the U.S., without Mexico or Canada.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

http://www.epgsoft.com/VisitedStatesMap/


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

You camped in Mexico? When did Keystone make Kevlar campers?


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

battalionchief3 said:


> You camped in Mexico? When did Keystone make Kevlar campers?


Its new on the 2015 models. Great option. Just, it increases the weight a tad to around 40,000 lbs and it now has 8 wheels on 2 axles.


----------



## ELSEWHERE (Sep 16, 2007)

AKvagabond - Thanks for the info.

Chief & Texan - No Kevlar needed. Just stay clear of border towns, particularly Ciudad Juarez, and use some common sense. Winter of 2008-09 we spent 3 1/2 months on the Baja Penninsula, from Tecate down to Cabo San Lucas and back, and never had a problem. I even left my Glock at home. We really enjoyed ourselves. We had signed up for a Vagabundos Del Mar caravan that was going to loop mainland Mexico as far south as the Yucatan Penninsula in Feb. and March 2010 but it was cancelled due to lack of participation, only two RV's committed. Instead, we crossed the southern states ending up in Key West and just got back home a couple days ago. We will try their caravan again next year. Even now with the increased problems in Mexico I think if we travel with a group, cross the border and don't stop for 150 to 200 miles, and don't do anything stupid it would still be pretty safe. Anyone out there speak Spanish that wants to do mainland Mexico next winter.....?


----------

